# FSW 2014 May applicants: Lets Network Here



## fice (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello fellow members and applicants,

Those who sent application and received by cic on the month of may, 2014, lets share our info here so that we can understand whats happening and when.

My info:

NOC- 2131
App received- 21 may, 2014
PER- 10 sep, 2014
File transfer- 16 oct, 2014
Visa office- Singapore

Thank you


----------

